
The Rise and Fall of Everest (The App) - booruguru
https://medium.com/@producthunt/the-rise-and-fall-of-everest-the-app-b0d2e6cb594c
======
jmount
Sorry be frank, but reading that I really didn't get the feeling this company
was doing things right and "just missed."

The premise seems wrong. I thought the current thinking that building a group
you as the "social accountability" of your goals just produces anxiety and
procrastination.

And I don't see offline sync as a "nice to have." I (and others) have dropped
products when they dropped the feature.

------
microtherion
"We had office space in the Presidio, instead of being with all the other
startups in SoMa, Mission or FiDi."

Does that really matter so much? I've never heard of South Bay startups
agonizing that they were in Sunnyvale instead of Palo Alto, and the distances
involved would be quite a bit larger.

------
dtft
Quick read and valuable feedback. No idea how they were featured on the App
Store for EVERY release, that's pretty insane. Sounds like they couldn't get
retention down, but had solid acquisition.

~~~
jakejake
Apple seems to favor apps with a good design, or simply a good use of some new
feature in iOS. I'd guess it was something along those lines.

Obviously design was a high priority, as they said, even inter-office
documents had a high standard.

I think when you have a designer leading the team, design becomes the most
important thing. When you have a programmer leading the team, the code becomes
the most important thing. When you have a business person leading the team,
it's the metrics, etc, etc. in reality the customer is the most important
thing.

~~~
meric
When the customer leads the team...you have a packed preference pane...?

~~~
jakejake
Hehe, perhaps! Ideally whoever leads the team knows how to give customers what
they want, even when they don't know exactly what it is that they do want!

------
dikdik
I originally heard of this app a few years ago from a friend who was an
advisor for the company at the time. My big gripe with this app is that it did
not address the underlying psychology of setting and reaching goals. Research
has shown that sharing your goals with other people actually diminishes the
likelihood that you will complete them.

At the time my friend brushed off my comments and it looks like this post-
mortem doesn't cover half of what it needs to. The premise of the app
completely missed the mark for the problem it was attempting to solve.

------
keypusher
Title is missing a word.

~~~
dang
Thanks, fixed.

------
jtth
Again, never heard of it.

